
Show HN: OKR and goal examples for DevOps engineers - h5amin
https://soapboxhq.com/goal-examples/engineering/devops
======
h5amin
We put together over 180+ OKR & Goal examples across every role in tech. These
are specific to DevOps engineers.

Would love feedback on the goals and UI of the page!

If you'd like to contribute your own DevOps goals, please fill out the form
here:

[https://docs.google.com/forms/d/e/1FAIpQLSeeKlCAQhnRyV9nIL_k...](https://docs.google.com/forms/d/e/1FAIpQLSeeKlCAQhnRyV9nIL_ke57_iy9qgGvEVc6gd87B20M961kXAQ/viewform)

